
Learn a New Language While Watching Netflix - davidzweig
https://lifehacker.com/learn-a-new-language-while-watching-netflix-1832564649
======
davidzweig
Hi. I made this, with a friend. There's some background information that might
be interesting to some here:

[https://languagelearningwithnetflix.com/interview.html](https://languagelearningwithnetflix.com/interview.html)

